# old planes



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

after my gramps passed away, my mom gave me four of his old Stanley planes. i beleive it is a jack plane, a No.5, a No.4, and a samller one. i cleaned them all up and have them i my "shop". i went to Low's today and asked one of the employees of the tool department "do you guys carry Stanley hand planes?  that is the look on the face of the employee. after walking to the hand tool wall, i found it. i then proceeded to show it to him and EXPLAIN to him what it is and what it is used for. i had an auduence of three employees and one asst. manager before i was through.
and that is why i usually shop at my local lumber/hardware store-owned by mom and pop, no air conditioning, hot as an oven, but personalized, knowledgable, cheerful, and very helpful assistance. 

here's hoping the momandpop stores stay around.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

oh god... sort of sad to think that people don't know these things. Well my sister can literally not change a light bulb... I am sure I'm adopted...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Come on man! Post some pics of your Gramp's handplanes! I wish there were a mom and pop store around here. "How I Killed America, The Story of Sam Walton". Coming soon to a bookstore near you.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry, ill post the pics tomorrow. i use my cellphone as my digital camera, and apparently droppint it in a water trough is bad for it:blink: whodathunkit.

ill post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

ok, here are the planes, or rather the before pics. ill post the cleanes up pics once i get a new camera phone. 

one is a stanley No.7.

the other a No. 4, not a Stanley, but it does have Made in U.S.A stamped on it.

the block plane i haven'nt been able to identify yet, but ill try.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lots of them on ebay if you are interested in them. Some are worth alot some are not.


----------

